# Zwei Soundquellen zu einer machen



## Paradoxium (28. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe das Problem dass ich gerne in Skype meinen Systemsound übetragen möchte, gleichzeitig aber reden.

Leider nimmt Skype (und diverse andere programme wo ich das brauchen könnte) nur eine soundquelle.

Das heißt ich kann entweder mein Mikrofon als Mikrofon verwenden oder Stereo Sound.
Ich brauch praktisch ein Programm das beide quellen zu einer macht.

Das Programm darf gerne was kosten oder zig andere funktionen haben, wichtig ist dass ich das endlich machen kann.

Meine Soundkarte ist eine xonar essence stx falls das von relevanz ist.

Viele Grüße

Paradoxium


----------



## wishi (28. August 2013)

Kostet und ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich weiter Hilft Virtual Audio Cable - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Laudian (28. August 2013)

Wenn du "Aufnahmegeräte" öffnest und dann rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften auf dein Mikrofon machst kannst du unter Abhören "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle Verwenden" auswählen. Dann überträgst du deinen Ton und dein Gegenüber hört sowohl dich als auch deine Systemsound. Nachteil: Du hörst dich selber.

Du kannst auch Systemsound und dein Mikrofon auf irgendeinen digitalen Ausgang legen den du nicht benutzt und diesen dann an deinen Gesprächspartner senden, während du für Skype deine richtige Soundkarte einstellst. Dann kannst du mit deinem Partner sprechen, aber deine eigenen Systemsound nichts mehr hören.

Alternativ kannst du deinen Systemsound auch einfach mit XSplit über Twitch.tv streamen. In der Bezahlversion hast du auch erweiterte Soundeinstellungen um das elegant zu lösen, sodass sich niemand doppelt hört und du die Systemsound selber hören kannst.

Oder muss es unbedingt in Skype sein ?


----------



## wievieluhr (28. August 2013)

sorry musste like entfernen.... bei der Lösung werden sich deine Kollegen selber hören, und das ist dann genauso Provozierend wie Troller auf TS.
kommst um ne Soundkarte wohl nich drumherum Virtual audio cable hat bei mir Beispielsweise nich Funktioniert


----------



## Paradoxium (28. August 2013)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> sorry musste like entfernen.... bei der Lösung werden sich deine Kollegen selber hören, und das ist dann genauso Provozierend wie Troller auf TS.
> kommst um ne Soundkarte wohl nich drumherum Virtual audio cable hat bei mir Beispielsweise nich Funktioniert



Doch das funktioniert sehr gut und niemand hört sich selbst, da Windows Systemsound und Sprachsound unterscheidet.

Und ich habe ja eine Soundkarte. Onboardsound könnte ich Aktivieren.



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn du "Aufnahmegeräte" öffnest und dann rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften auf dein Mikrofon machst kannst du unter Abhören "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle Verwenden" auswählen. Dann überträgst du deinen Ton und dein Gegenüber hört sowohl dich als auch deine Systemsound. Nachteil: Du hörst dich selber.



Extrem Funktioniert, danke! Das Mit dem selber hören ist störig, aber ich kann schonmal machen was ich machen will.
Wenn das noch weg ginge wär's super!

Viele Grüße

Para


----------

